# No Nonesense intel 915

## frobie

I have read through many of the posts and threads on this forum about the intel 915 it seems like some people have successfully installed it but most have not.  I am just looking for a simple or at least simple to follow way of installing it and making it work on my system.

----------

## Vulpes_

I just followed the 2005.0 Handbook to install Gentoo. Not a glitch.

----------

## frobie

If you could show me where in that it says anything about the intel 915 driver you would be amazing.

----------

## Vulpes_

Nowhere, I just followed the generic handbook instructions. Only when I compiled my kernel, I enabled AGP, AGP Intel, DRM and DRM i915. Thats it, runs fine.

----------

## frobie

What kernel are you using?  I have the 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 kernel and I dont see that under DRM  I see the 810 but not the 915

----------

## Vulpes_

2.6.11-r9 

It's a kind of tricky, because you only will see i915 if you enable Intel 830M, 845G, ... point.

----------

## frobie

also what version of Xorg are you using?  and what does your config file for the graphics look like?

----------

## Vulpes_

6.8.2-r4

```
ThinkCentre ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option  "XkbModel"      "pc104"

        Option  "XkbLayout"     "hu"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      330   240     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "IBM"

        ModelName    "IBM C170 CRT"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 85.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

        Option      "DPMS"

#       Modeline "640x480_60.00"  23.86  640 656 720 800  480 481 484 497  -HSync +Vsync

#       Modeline "640x480_75.00"  30.72  640 664 728 816  480 481 484 502  -HSync +Vsync

#       Modeline "640x480_85.00"  35.71  640 672 736 832  480 481 484 505  -HSync +Vsync

#       Modeline "640x480_100.00"  43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509  -HSync +Vsync

#       Modeline "640x480_120.00"  52.41  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 515  -HSync +Vsync

#       Modeline "640x480_135.00"  60.65  640 680 752 864  480 481 484 520  -HSync +Vsync

        Modeline "640x480_150.00"  67.91  640 680 752 864  480 481 484 524  -HSync +Vsync

#       Modeline "800x600_60.00"  38.22  800 832 912 1024  600 601 604 622  -HSync +Vsync

#       Modeline "800x600_75.00"  48.91  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 627  -HSync +Vsync

#       Modeline "800x600_85.00"  56.55  800 840 928 1056  600 601 604 630  -HSync +Vsync

#       Modeline "800x600_100.00"  68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636  -HSync +Vsync

        Modeline "800x600_120.00"  83.95  800 856 944 1088  600 601 604 643  -HSync +Vsync

#       Modeline "1024x768_60.00"  64.11  1024 1080 1184 1344  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync

#       Modeline "1024x768_75.00"  81.80  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 802  -HSync +Vsync

#       Modeline "1024x768_85.00"  94.39  1024 1088 1200 1376  768 769 772 807  -HSync +Vsync

        Modeline "1024x768_100.00"  113.31  1024 1096 1208 1392  768 769 772 814  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corp."

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## frobie

The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.

In the device section I put 

```
Driver "i915"
```

but with that in there it tells me that there are no screens but when I go back to the vesa driver it works fine.  What do you have there and what version of X are you running?

----------

## Vulpes_

I suggest you run xorgconfig or xorgcfg, copying config files between different systems is usually not a good thing. My Xorg version is in the top of my previous post.

----------

## frobie

I am confused, you said you were using the 915 but you put the 810 for the driver.

----------

## Vulpes_

I configured this system months ago, I do not remember every detail of the setup, but the system and DRI works. Maybe the i810 driver works for the i915 chipset as well. I guess I asked Google about this.

Edit: Indeed. You should use i810.

----------

## frobie

ok when I attempt to tell it that it is the i810 it tells me

```
(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI :0:2:1) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## bdz

Here are the options I have enabled in my kernel for my i915 (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r1)

```
-> Device Drivers

  -> Character devices

    <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

      <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

    <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

      <M>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G

        <M>     i915 driver
```

As I have configured them as module I have the following in my "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6" to load them at boot:

```
intel-agp

i915
```

I also use the i810 driver in xorg (x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r2). Here is the device section of my xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "i810Drv"

        Driver      "i810"

        VideoRam    131072

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        Screen      0

        Option      "DevicePresence" "yes"

        Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

        Option      "NoAccel"       "false"

        Option      "DRI"           "true"

EndSection
```

----------

## frobie

how stable is that build of xorg?

----------

## bdz

I installed it Sun Sep 25 20:24:55. No problem so far.

You may also be interseted by these threads: 

 i915 and xorg - how? 

Getting DRI working with Intel Sonoma (i915GM) chipset

The first one is a bit long but may be worth reading. The second one is where I found the info about this xorg ebuild and how to patch it to have DRI working.

----------

## frobie

I have done all of the patching and I am trying to reemerge xorg,  now it is telling me that the build has been masked by package.mask  I try using

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4
```

 and it still does not work.  Any ideas, also the files that are copied in the tutorial are thoes the ones that the patch is applied to when you execute the code and the rebuild or is it the originals?

----------

## bdz

You need to add the ebuild to "/etc/portage/package.unmask". Also I suggest that you add it to /etc/portage/package.keywords instead of using "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ..."

About your question I'm not sure what files you are talking about. It's been a while since I've read this howto.

----------

## frobie

yea I put them in the unmask and keywords file, it still told me the same thing thats why I gave the ACCEPT_KEYWORDS a shot.

----------

## bdz

did you put it like this?

```
quasar ~ # grep xorg-x11 /etc/portage/package.keywords

=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4 ~x86

quasar ~ # grep xorg-x11 /etc/portage/package.unmask

=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4
```

(post the output of these commands on your pc)

----------

## frobie

ok I was missing the = in the files  but now that I am trying to emerge the patched xorg I get some errors.

```
  Done with patching

 * Applying dri-lnx_agp.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: dri-lnx_agp.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/files/dri-lnx_agp.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4/temp/dri-lnx_agp.patch-18767.out

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 363, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: dri-lnx_agp.patch!

```

the file that it says to include in the bug report says this:

```
***** dri-lnx_agp.patch *****

=============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/files/dri-lnx_agp.patch

=============================

patching file xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 139.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c.rej

=============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/files/dri-lnx_agp.patch

=============================

can't find file to patch at input line 5

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Note: This patch has been tweaked by VinzC to be applied using portage

|Source: http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Samsung_X20#DRI.2C_Xvideo_and_co.

|--- xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c   2005-07-03 09:01:32.000000000 +0200

|+++ xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c~       2005-07-28 13:26:41.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

=============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p2 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/files/dri-lnx_agp.patch

=============================

can't find file to patch at input line 5

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Note: This patch has been tweaked by VinzC to be applied using portage

|Source: http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Samsung_X20#DRI.2C_Xvideo_and_co.

|--- xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c   2005-07-03 09:01:32.000000000 +0200

|+++ xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c~       2005-07-28 13:26:41.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

=============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p3 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/files/dri-lnx_agp.patch

=============================

can't find file to patch at input line 5

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Note: This patch has been tweaked by VinzC to be applied using portage

|Source: http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Samsung_X20#DRI.2C_Xvideo_and_co.

|--- xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c   2005-07-03 09:01:32.000000000 +0200

|+++ xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c~       2005-07-28 13:26:41.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

=============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p4 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/files/dri-lnx_agp.patch

=============================

can't find file to patch at input line 5

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Note: This patch has been tweaked by VinzC to be applied using portage

|Source: http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Samsung_X20#DRI.2C_Xvideo_and_co.

|--- xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c   2005-07-03 09:01:32.000000000 +0200

|+++ xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c~       2005-07-28 13:26:41.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

~

```

----------

## bdz

Your making some progress.

I also went through this kind of error. My mistake was to create the dri-lnx_agp.patch file with a simple copy and paste from the first post of the thread.

This is not good because doing this some tab characters are replaced by spaces making the patch fail.

What I did was to modify the  lnx_agp.c "by hand" and recreating the patch with diff. But it is not the simplet way to do it. Someone as posted a link to a downloadable dri-lnx_agp.patch file. Maybe you can try using this one:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2666172.html#2666172

But only take the dri-lnx_agp.patch file. The patched ebuild if for an older xorg version (xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r1)

----------

## frobie

Did you have any problems going into terminals and getting a black screen with nothing else?

Also  in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf did you put the driver in as i915 or i810

----------

## bdz

in xorg.conf I use i810 not i915

By "going into terminals" do you mean switching from xorg to the console with Ctrl-Alt-Fx ?

If this is what you mean then yes I had problems with that before. The screen was not black but completely messed up.

To solve that I had to do this:

      Use vesafb instead of vesafb-tng in the kernel

      AND use the boot parameter "vga=0x361" in grub.conf

      AND do not use the VBERestore option in xorg.conf.

But note that "vga=0x361" is for a 1280x800 resolution. And even if your screen has the same resolution It may not be the same value for your laptop. It depends of what is in the bios.

----------

## frobie

hmm that didnt seem to work for me.  but now when I run programs or anything using a gui it runs slow.  like at the login screen when x comes up fully to log into gnome the cursor blinks slow and when I am in gnome it still runs slow programs that I try to run go slow as well.  Did this happen to you?  also what options do you have selected for the xorg.conf?

----------

## bdz

No this does not happen to me.

You can find my complete xorg.conf in this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2795263.html#2795263

----------

